# WHATS ''YOUR'' MOST AGGRESSIVE PIRANHA!



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

out of the piranha's you own witch is the most ''AGGRESSIVE''?.. mine is this 2 inch Irritan i got a couple of weeks ago, hes just a plain killer!!, when ever i feed him , as soon as it hits the sand hes all over it, evean if hes not hungery, hell still swim over and bite it, and swim back to his hide out, he finger chases, and hes all ways hungery, before i fell in love with the hobby,and understood piranhas, i would of thought every species of piranha would be as aggressive as my lil 2 inch killer, only now after having 9 red bellies and a 5 inch gold spilo/mac, that i appericate tha mean and vilolent despision of my irritan, whats your favorite ''P'' for aggressiveness???????????


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

My elong, he's currently my only P!!!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

My Ternetzi by far, those things have the greatest appetite I've ever seen.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

My caribe

and Elongatus i used to own....


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

my 3" irritnas


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

My little 3'' inch guyana rhom!! so active and aggressive!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

my geryi


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

well...it would have to be my 4 inch rhom, hes really shy but its the only one ive got...so yeah


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

My 5 inch Peruvian Rhomb.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think ya can beat a tank full of hungry Pygos, so I'm gonna say my tank with 13 reds... but other than that, it's a tie between my S. altuvei and my S. elongatus.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

StReLoK said:


> my 3" irritnas


whats his main deit?have u had him long, any tips for a new irritan owner?.. i see a lot more pepole saying P's in the serra fam..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

My Maculatus is one bad ass little fish, if I even walk past his tank he attacks the glass... if my roomates bird (African Grey that likes to explore) goes in my room, he goes off the hook attacking the glass and splashing water... he is a crazy little fish.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hater said:


> My Ternetzi by far, those things have the greatest appetite I've ever seen.
> 
> Hater


Hater steals the thunder....Terns rule....best pygo hands down.....in my opinion of course......I guess piraya are up there as far as growth....but nothing compares to the growth and fierceness of a tern.....put it this way.....if you buy a tern....in 6 months you would think it was a totaly differant fish.....I have had mine for 5 months on the 12th.....and he is almost as big as my breeding pair now. Finger chasers always


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

My most aggressive piranha that I own is my 7" Serrasalmus sanchezi named Spike. He always chases after your finger when you put it up to the glass and hates pretty much any movement whatsoever around his 'territory'.
~Taylor~


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ive only had red bellies, and they werent aggressive, so i dont know what to tell you. most aggressive piranha ive seen is probably a rhom at my lfs


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a couple of terns in my mixed shoal and they are very aggressive far more so than my reds. I also have a juvi rhom that isn't a veracious eater but he is not the least bit skittish at all, I can put my face right to the glass and he won't back away. But as for aggressive eaters I would definitely say my terns they eat anything that hits the water. My mixed pygo shoal and my juvi rhom are the only p's I have ever owned so I don't have alot to compare them to.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Draven1 said:


> I have a couple of terns in my mixed shoal and they are very aggressive far more so than my reds. I also have a juvi rhom that isn't a veracious eater but he is not the least bit skittish at all, I can put my face right to the glass and he won't back away. But as for aggressive eaters I would definitely say my terns they eat anything that hits the water. My *mixed pygo *shoal and my juvi rhom are the only p's I have ever owned so I don't have alot to compare them to.


What pygos make up your mix shoal?


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I have a couple of terns in my mixed shoal and they are very aggressive far more so than my reds. I also have a juvi rhom that isn't a veracious eater but he is not the least bit skittish at all, I can put my face right to the glass and he won't back away. But as for aggressive eaters I would definitely say my terns they eat anything that hits the water. My *mixed pygo *shoal and my juvi rhom are the only p's I have ever owned so I don't have alot to compare them to.


What pygos make up your mix shoal?
[/quote]
Terns, reds, caribe. I got one of the terns injured from primtime who originally got it from lewdog, it took me awhile to heal him up as he had a bad gill bite but he is a healed up now and in with the others. Only five pygos total so I don't know if that really counts as a shoal.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hell ya it's a shoal......why wouldn't it be. I say 3 or more is a shoal or group imo


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mine would have to be both of My 6 inch macs-


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

i'm seconding therizman1 and AKSkirmish on this one.....I've got a Mac that is plain nuts. He follows you wherever you are in the room, racing up near the top of the water, with his dorsal fin at the surface, making a wake like a boat. If you put your hand near the glass, he flips out and attacks the glass, if you shake your finger he'll start thrashing/biting back and forth. When i do a water change, when the water level is low and im emptying the other tanks before refilling his, at least once every time he'll start going nuts, jumping out of the water and literally make the tank water foam for like 30 seconds. As soon as i walk in with food he knows it, and almost always takes the piece of fish off the end of the fork as its breaking the surface of the water.

I got him last year from a dealer who had received it from the supplier with bad ammonia burn, initially to try and just save the poor guy. Its turned out to be the best fish ive ever had--i'd walk into a burning building to get him out. He is literally a madman--if fish could be crazy, he would qualify.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wish i had a aggressive piranha


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

My manny is by far the most aggressive out of all my collection and second would be the mac.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

fliptasciouz said:


> My manny is by far the most aggressive out of all my collection and second would be the mac.


we all







sweet tooth

I had my little reds eating worms right out of my hand when I dangled them in the water, My rhom is not skittish, but he isn't over the top aggressive either, I have a feeling the Altispinis is gonna be mean


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

damn a lot of people like terns hu, i was thinking of getting some new pygos and , was lookin into geting a few Caribe's, but after all u guys boast bout your terns beung nuts, maybe ill to rethink my purchase, but then i thought terns were just red bellies from farther down the river, can they realy be that much diffirence in the two?


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

MIKE JONES said:


> my 3" irritnas


whats his main deit?have u had him long, any tips for a new irritan owner?.. i see a lot more pepole saying P's in the serra fam..
[/quote]

i've had him for about 3 month now. i've got him at 2" from SA. he did not want to eat anything that i was offering to him. so, i was putting some shrimp on the fishing line and then in the middle of the tank. in about 2 weeks he start to eat non live food.

now his deit is salmon, tulapia, shrimp and catfish...

here is his picture


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Mine would be my 4" Rhom...Used to be my Elong but he has calmed down since I switched him into a new tank.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

MIKE JONES said:


> damn a lot of people like terns hu, i was thinking of getting some new pygos and , was lookin into geting a few Caribe's, but after all u guys boast bout your terns beung nuts, maybe ill to rethink my purchase, but then i thought terns were just red bellies from farther down the river, can they realy be that much diffirence in the two?


Despite what science feels.....I belive that terns should have there own spot on the species list. I know they are similar...but there are just too many differances to be considered nattereri.....but again....I know they are natts, but I feel they should be one in thier own.....I know others feel the same as I.....and some don't


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it all depends on what you consider aggressive. Im have a real hard time with that word. One of the elongatus and my rhom will attack the surface of the tank to eat...and will easily hand feed. The other elongatus attacks the gravel vac when I clean his area..but doesnt feed quite as "aggressively". I have a brandtii that wont eat frozen foods..but will bite the net trying to get too feeders..and he goes absolutely crazy for them. So...I would say my most territorial fish I have is an elongatus, the best eater is probably my rhom, the fish that puts on the greatest show for people would be the brandtii.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

My most "active" fish is my lil irritans (little over 2"). The little guy has balls the size of baseballs. He is the most active, he has the biggest set and overall hes just a fun little guy to watch swim around.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine right now is my eigenmanni... though he is just starting to come out of his shell. though i will have 2 more coming soon that where told to me to be so aggro, that they attck the gravel vaccum when it goes in there tank. and they are a S.Manueli, and a GRD


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

28 5-6" empty reds. Lol Nahhh, My 12" rhom is pretty mean too, he strikes as soon as food hits the water.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I used to have a 6" Rhom that named "Lucifer" that would eat 3 pinky's a day


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

my sanchezi,rhomb, and reds are all kinnda pansys







i guess il just have to buy them all and then see....ahahahaa


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

as far as food go's my 6inch mac srikes fast and hard hes also very active.

my 7.5 comp. is much more aggressive to movements outside the tank he thinks the trash can next to his tank is his territory and constantly attacks the glass if any one throws something a way or touches the can, and gets pissed if there is any movement with in 3-5 feet of his tank.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

my rhom man . . lol since i can only compare it to a lone cariba . . .






or click the link


----------

